# World Cup 2010



## N1ght (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

I just moved to Hong Kong and wondering if anyone of you guys know if it's easy to find bars where you can watch some of the matches in South Africa this Summer? Due to 6 hours different time, I expect most games will not start before midnight.

Is it easy to fine bar that will show games even if no English team is playing? 

Has anyone seen some games in Hong Kong in the last years of the World Cup or European Cup? 

Maybe anyone has some advice?

Cheers & Thanks


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

N1ght said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved to Hong Kong and wondering if anyone of you guys know if it's easy to find bars where you can watch some of the matches in South Africa this Summer? Due to 6 hours different time, I expect most games will not start before midnight.
> 
> ...


Lan Kwan Fall (wrong spelling I think) is the place where you can watch live coverage of the World Cup and football in general. The place is full of bars/pubs where all the locals and foreigners meet up to have a good time and socialise. I'm not too sure where it is but I think its near Causeway Bay on Hong Kong Island. I wouldn't think it be to hard to find but the best thing to do is follow the signs that are located everywhere on the streets. Even better you can check out where it is once you get off the MTR train.


----------



## N1ght (Apr 7, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Lan Kwan Fall (wrong spelling I think) is the place where you can watch live coverage of the World Cup and football in general. The place is full of bars/pubs where all the locals and foreigners meet up to have a good time and socialise. I'm not too sure where it is but I think its near Causeway Bay on Hong Kong Island. I wouldn't think it be to hard to find but the best thing to do is follow the signs that are located everywhere on the streets. Even better you can check out where it is once you get off the MTR train.


Thanks for the fast reply, sure I know LKF, I think u r right that there should be many bar where you can see soccer. 

Anyone experience in some bars there watching world cup games? - And could suggest some special bar?

Cheers
N1ght


----------



## Martin Wee (Apr 24, 2010)

find the italian club for a start - they will have their games live


----------

